# Jeremy Vine on bbc today



## allienz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all
Am a member here but dont post that regularly.

I am on my 2 week wait started yesterday (1 lovely blasto on board!) and happened to hear about the Jeremy Vine show today being on IVF.

I am just appalled by Jeremy Vine's radio show today which had the debate should women who are undergoing IVF have to consider adoption?

www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00gfjkb

One of the guests was exceptionally offensive, and uninformed in fact ignorant. Calling women who were ttc "barren" and saying fertility problems were natures way of population control.

Also all information links from the show were focussed on adoption - none for ivf - despite the absolute attack given to us, a group of people going through a very challenging time emotionally and physically and to attack us like this and add extra guilt is horrendous.

Why are we seperate from any other groups trying to conceive?

I have laid a complaint, after hearing you may wish to as well.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/

Thanks
Allie

/links


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Allie - i will listen to this and log a complaint x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

The gentleman who spoke on behalf of adoption (Simon Waugh?) has probably set back pro adoption committees quite a bit.

Certainly if I did want to adopt a child, it would make me more reluctant if I knew it was going to turn out like him!

I think the journalist (Katie?) came across really well - much more objective and balanced.  

LOL @ the blind woman (Judith?) calling us all selfish.

To be honest, I think the people advocating adoption rather than IVF come across as, well, a bit thick and uninformed.  I would say most, if not all, of us have considered adoption as an alternative and have decided to push on with treatment to see what happens.  If that doesn't work then a large number of us WILL go on to adopt - but (IMO) you have to look at all the options first and do what you feel is right for you and the child.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

MandyPandy said:


> The gentleman who spoke on behalf of adoption (Simon Waugh?) has probably set back pro adoption committees quite a bit.
> 
> Certainly if I did want to adopt a child, it would make me more reluctant if I knew it was going to turn out like him!


LMAO - well said! xx


----------

